

Norwegian woman who reported being raped in Dubai is jailed for 16 months - Weladder
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2367152/Norwegian-woman-reported-raped-Dubai-jailed-16-months.html

======
olvar
It is so shocking to see places with such different views on morality and
righteousness that seems unreal, incomprehensible. I wouldn't like to say that
my moral view is superior or better than any other, but I truly cannot
understand why places like these seem to have stopped their development as
humans, forgoing any kind of compassion and solidarity towards the one who
suffers, maintaining ridiculous differences and segregations at the core of
their way of living.

I don't know what motivates people like this girl to go places like that, but
I wouldn't go anywhere near it; I don't think there is a landscape nor an
amount of money worth the risk of meeting people so depraved of any
characteristic I deem human, reasonable, or even warmth. Let alone a whole
society like that.

